# Problem with repeating keys



## bsmith (Sep 12, 2017)

I haven't been able to use FreeBSD for a while because of computer problems.  I have a dell inspiron 15 3000 series.  I wish I could give you more but the numbers have rubbed off.  I installed FreeBSD but was having too many problems so I burned a new dvd, did my md5sum.  No problem.  But I have the same problem.  Repeating  keys.  I can't even set my root oasswd so I can't continue.  I have an external keyboard  that I already tried, no luck,  Any suggestions?    I really want to start using FreeBSD again.


----------



## bsmith (Sep 12, 2017)

ok I was finally able to set my passwds with numerous tries but the problem continues.


----------



## bookwormep (Sep 12, 2017)

Might be helpful:
https://techpaul.wordpress.com/2007/10/24/keyboard-troubleshooting-is-sticky-keys-on/

I know from experience over the years people spill on their keyboards..might or might not be otherwise.

Edit: The other solution mentioned in this article involves a "Sticky-Keys" on-switch, that should be switched off. But, how to manipulate the switch may mean using Microsoft to do that.....(?!?!)


----------



## rufwoof (Sep 12, 2017)

Some keys or all keys, i.e. could it be something like needing

keyrate=250.45

in /etc/rc.conf (adjusted as desired i.e. the above is wait 250 milliseconds before starting the repeat, then repeat every 45 ms)


----------



## bsmith (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks but I'm positive I haven't spilled or eaten anything by it.  I fried a notebook by spilling some coffee on it a long time ago.  I'll try the repeating key rate as soon as I can figure out how to make install clean nano.  I never use vi.  We don't get along.


----------



## bookwormep (Sep 14, 2017)

Here is another article on "sticky keys" :
http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Keyboard-and-Console-HOWTO-15.html

From the paragraph 15.2 Sticky Keys under X - It looks like you can hit the shift-key (5) times and it should disable the sticky keys modifier.  Hope this helps.


----------



## bsmith (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks but I had to give up on installing FreeBSD on this computer.  It wouldn't recognize my wireless card no matter what I tried.  I couldn't my touchscreen to work and I can't remember what else.  I didn't want to bother everyone with endless questions.


----------

